
Show HN: CommuteKit: 120+ Digital Tools for a More Positive Commute - michaelsitver
http://www.commutekit.com
======
edent
There are plenty of excellent English language podcasts which don't originate
from the USA.

All the apps seem to be iOS only - why not add in other popular platforms?

The curation idea is interesting - but who decides what goes on the list? Why
should I trust them?

Finally, why? What's the purpose of the list? Is there anyone alive who hasn't
heard of Tetris? Surely the focus should be on things people may not have
heard of rather that what appears to be the top 10 of each category.

I love the idea of surfacing things which may be useful - but I'm not sure if
this is it.

Sorry if that sounds negative - is live to be proved wrong in my assumptions!

~~~
vijayr
_There are plenty of excellent English language podcasts which don 't
originate from the USA._

Could you please list a few?

~~~
gadders
Have a look at the ones output by the BBC, specifically In Our Time by BBC
Radio 4 is a great example.

~~~
clentaminator
Another few from BBC Radio 4 that might be of interest: \- The Life Scientific
\- The Infinite Monkey Cage \- Letter from America \- Moral Maze

~~~
gadders
Also:

\- Would you eat an alien? - series about the ethics of eating animals using a
fictional crashlanding on an alient planet to explain the issues

\- Inside the Ethics Committee - stories about doctors that have to make hard
decisions around people's treatment

~~~
DanBC
I love _Inside the Ethics Committee_.

They take a real situation, and ask a bunch of people involved in medical
ethics about what should happen, and they step through the case asking at each
step "what's changed?" and why.

[http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b007xbtd](http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b007xbtd)

Here's one example:

[http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b0643x61](http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b0643x61)

> Ashley is 14 years old when doctors discover a brain tumour. Tests reveal
> that it's highly treatable; there's a 95% chance of cure if he has a course
> of radiotherapy.

> Ashley begins the treatment but he has to wear a mask which makes him very
> anxious and the radiotherapy itself makes him sick. He finds it increasingly
> difficult to bear and he starts to miss his sessions.

> Despite patchy treatment Ashley's cancer goes into remission. He and his
> mother are thrilled but a routine follow-up scan a few months later shows
> that the cancer has returned.

> Ashley is adamant that he will not have the chemotherapy that is recommended
> this time. He threatens that he will run away if treatment is forced on him.
> Although Ashley is only 15 he is 6'2" and restraining him would not be easy.

> Should the medical team and his mother persuade him to have the
> chemotherapy? Or should they accept his decision, even though he is only 15?

It's probably on other podcasting platforms too.

~~~
gadders
I like all the listed podcasts, but IETC really _grabs_ you emotionally and
stays with you. I remember one in the most recent series about whether to
amputate a woman's healthy leg:

> Six years earlier, Sarah injured her knee in a skiing accident and the
> intervening years have been dominated by operations to repair her knee, each
> followed by months of gruelling rehabilitation.

> But despite all this, Sarah's knee remains unstable and painful and it's
> taking its toll on her mental health.

> Various surgeons have refused to amputate her leg and recommend that she
> either accept her existing level of disability or agree to further
> operations.

> But Sarah is adamant - she wants her leg amputated. She doesn't want to live
> as she is and has lost faith in the medical profession's ability to give her
> a knee that will enable her to be active.

> The surgeon is caught in a dilemma - he appreciates how she feels but should
> he amputate her leg?

------
gobengo
I thought this said "CommuneKit". That would have been more interesting. :)

srsly though just read a book on your commute (if you don't drive) instead of
these newsy emails that have the same content you'll read on twitter later
ayway. In this day and age the commute can be the only time of day where
you're forced to take some time to sit still.

------
lisbakke
You should consider adding my recently released app to that list :)

[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/id1024118140](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/id1024118140)

~~~
kearneyandy
There's a Submit a commuting tool section at the bottom.

~~~
michaelsitver
Thanks for pointing this out @Kearneyandy. If you'd like your product on
CommuteKit, submit it there. We'll review it, and add it if we think it's of
value.

------
ageyfman
a bike is the most positive commute.

~~~
jon-wood
That's true, but not really practical for everyone. I'd love to cycle to work,
but I have an 80 mile commute, which according to Google would take me 7 hours
on way.

Thankfully that's only applicable two days a week. The other three balance it
out with a 30 second commute upstairs to my study.

------
eterm
This seems very US centric.

------
barkteryx
The Monocle podcasts are phenomenal yet missing from the list.

~~~
jimmcslim
Also The Economist's podcasts.

To paraphrase Larry Ellison, "I used to read The Economist. Now I just listen
to The Economist Podcast."

